# Can you eat too much honey?



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

It's an odd question, I know. But a friend of mine bought some of my honey, because he read that it can help allergies. I explained the thinking behind it and gave him a 1 lb jar.

In 4 days he called for more. I have no idea how much honey he is going through, but this seems like a lot to me. 

I'm just wondering... is there any harm to eating a lot of honey? Although it's not like refined sugar, are there still issues with tooth decay?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's sugar (along with a few odds and ends). So if you have diabetes it would be bad for you to eat too much. A normal person can probably handle it fine. I don't know if it's a good idea or not... it's like eating a lot of candy.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, it takes him that long to eat a pound??


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*2lb jar in 4 hours*

I gave dad a 2 lb jar of honey with the comb in it only one time. I came back to visit 4 hours later he and his buddy was sitting out front the house both sick at the stomach telling me how good the honey was. the key word here is "was" they had ate the 2lb jar in less than 4 hours along with the comb. at that point I had to start rationing out the honey in smaller quatitys. didnt hurt him but sure slowed him down for a day or 2


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Only bad effect I have found is it makes my belt TIGHT


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

>>>Only bad effect I have found is it makes my belt TIGHT

I thought everyone knew that sugar made belts shrink. Also, hanging clothes in closet for long period of time will also cause them to shrink.

On the flip side, broken cookies let the calories leak out so eat all you want.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"On the flip side, broken cookies let the calories leak out so eat all you want"

I love it I love it I LOVE IT


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

well if you have ever worked young folks in a honey house you would likely know that at some point, after dipping their fingers into the sweet stuff and making statements about how good the honey is.... these same young folks will at some point find it essential to make a dash for the bathroom (kind of like forrest gump asking LBJ about the location of the bathroom after sucking down all those dr.peppers). it will make you loose as a goose... as they use to say. for some older folks this might actually be an excellent selling point... although I am totally incapable of constructing a marketing sound bite to spin this aspect in a totally positive way...

happy thanksgiving.... but please don't eat that much honey.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Depends upon whether your selling it or consuming it :>)))

As a seller, I know that much is attributed to honey that just isn't true.

As a consumer, I know you can eat too much from personal experience.

Regards
Dennis


----------

